# Tool Time for Bikepacking



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

So, I know we see all the time threads about gear in general, but I haven't really seen a dedicated thread about tools / bike parts.

So what do you guys bring on your multi-day adventures?

Personally, I have:

- Park Multi-tool
- ToPeak Gear Box
- Tire patch kit
- 2 spare tubes
- zip ties
- a couple spare web straps
- spare derailuer

My to get list include:

- Chain maintenance stuff (cleaner, lube)
- Chain links
- Replacement chain
- Duct tape
- a container for screws / bolts
- a rag
- brake line


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Tools
======
- tire levers x 3
- multi-tool with chain tool
- wrench for IGH axle bolts
- mini-leather man
- Topeak mini-morph

Supplies
======
- spare tube
- small roll of duct tape
- patch kit [glue x 2]
- fiber fix spokes x 2
- spare chain quick link
- a few zipties


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

The above items plus:

- curved sewing needle
- dental floss
- rubber cement
- super glue
- tire boots
- extra Stan's
- at least 2 cleat bolts
- extra valve stem
- scabs (tube patches)
- small roll of gorilla tape

I mostly ride on rugged trails in AZ so tire repair is of the utmost importance!!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I've got so much repair stuff I don't even remember what's all in there. Multi-tools, little leatherman w/ needle nose pliers, patch kit, spare tube, tire irons, mtn morph pump, quick link, chain tool, zip ties, some duct tape, some string, cleat bolts, spare derailleur hanger, 1 set spare brake pads.... probably half a dozen more things but that's a good chunk of the pile. 

Then there's all the survival gear.....

Wish I had a buck for every time one of those uber-light-travelin' guys had to dig into my stash, lol.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Not in picture is 1-2 spare tubes depending on length and type of trail. A small hand pump. I have also added a spare shifter cable uncut so it could work for either shifter.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

Here's a link to check mine out...

Bicycle Touring Tool Kit | Churning Butter


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

verslowrdr said:


> Wish I had a buck for every time one of those uber-light-travelin' guys had to dig into my stash, lol.


I actually have decided not to ride with a particular individual since he travels so light and is always looking to other people for help when his bike needs fixed.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

It's important to find the balance between enough gear and too much. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, there are definitely extremes on both sides. The guys I usually ride with know how to fix their bikes and keep them maintained. The guy I was referring to above (who carries no real tools) studies the planned route ahead of time to find the strava segments, then goes like hell to try and KOM them... then slices the sh*t out of his tires, asks for help, and then *****es about the trail.
Needless to say, I'm not inviting him anymore!
Anyway, back to the original intent of the thread, here's a few specifics of the items mentioned above that I like...
Leatherman Squirt P4: has pliers, small scissors, knife, etc...really nice small tool
CRank Bros multi tool 17: has the usual stuff including torx (for BB7 inboard pad adj) and spoke wrenches
Spare tube with stans injected inside
Park Boots and other booting material (2 liter plastic pieces)
Comb (to remove cholla balls)
stans Valve stem remover (I've had valve stems leak due to a little stans booger forming around the stem seal...removal is the only way to fix
Car tire patches (the monkey wrench brand)...love these things. I've glued them down on the outside of a tire then stitched it down with dental floss...bomber.

I carry super glue and rubber cement, but I'm still looking for that perfect adhesive that is both flexible and and sticks to rubber REALLY well. If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

strava and bikepacking?


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

tim208 said:


> strava and bikepacking?


Probably a separate topic. One I'm sure will garner many replies..


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

I carry one of these: NBT2 lockring remover when I am on multi day rides. Spare spokes are hidden away inside my seatpost.

I tend to ride in areas with lots of sticks that are hungry for spokes.


----------



## Pedaling Nowhere (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's a pretty extensive list, for those interested:

An Essential Repair Kit (+ Extended Cut)
Bikepacking Repair Kit - Pedaling Nowhere


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

ocean breathes salty said:


> I carry one of these: NBT2 lockring remover when I am on multi day rides.


I made one of those out of the stock lockring tools by grinding / hacking away all except a nub sized to fit in the dropout space. It also works to remove or tighten brake rotors.


----------

